# anyone had a second ivf(icsi) success child?



## kerribluecat

hi, 

ive got a 20 month ds and since had a failed FET, im now with a 5 day Blasto 4AB on board and wanted to hear of any other success, very nervous, not sure how many get to blast and grades/success
love to hear from anyone

kerri xxx


----------



## sallywags

Hya kerry, yes, i am waiting to go into labour any minute with my 2nd icsi baby!

I had 3 treatments to get my DD, now 2 and a half, and just one, with only one 2 day embie to get this little man.

Good luck  - you ahve every chance hun!!


----------



## kerribluecat

hi scallywags

thanku for reply, it such a scary time and good news is good to hear!!!!!, really hoping this works for us as we had to go to ICSI in the end so no more finances left!!!
im trying so hard to rememeber how i felt with ds, any changes etc, i guess i will try and find any anyway lol, such just have to wait!!!!   

good luck with the labour hun!!! xxxxxx 

kerri


----------



## KP

Hi Kerri

Ds1 was born after our 2nd full icsi cycle.  Ds2 came after FET with the embryos frozen after our first icsi.  So ds2 was conceived before ds1!  Good eh?

Good luck

Annette


----------



## slinkyfish

3 little one's here all via ICSI. DD first then the twinnies  

Good luck hon xx


----------



## candygirl

22 weeks now with 2nd child - conceived after only 1 attempt at IVF this time.

good luck


----------



## armi

This is interesting. So do you think it is easier to e successful with IVF/ ICSI after already having a live birth?


----------



## MISSY97

Hi armi,  this is something i would be interested to know too, i have a 9 month old from our first try at icsi and am stimming at the minute for number 2... Good Luck with tx..

Missy xx


----------



## armi

Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## farismom

Thank you for giving us all hope.


----------



## birthbaby

hi
i had 4 ivfs bfn
my 1st daughter was after our 1st go at fet eggs of 4th go she is 3 then tried one more after that and twins for me girl and boy 18 months old now 

all the very best to u all

nikki xxx


----------

